# Rear delta pain when benching?



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 12, 2016)

Been getting a lot of pain behind my left shoulder blade while bench pressing and doing flies lately, I do tend to go heavy but I was just wondering what this pain could be from because I can even feel it cramping up a little and hurting a bit when I do light weight as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 12, 2016)

Is it in the scapula area and do you think it could be your trapezius, infraspinatus, or deltoid muscle? 

Is it possible your back is to wide for a narrow bench? Do you exercise back or shoulders prior to benching or a day before?

I have the same issue sometimes but have never pinpointed the cause. Ironically just had it yesterday and it effected my benching some what. 

I thinknit may have something to do with daily posture or resting but then again maybe the position of my body (back) on the bench and the position i place my hands for a wide or narrow grip. Try switching from narrow to wide grips and see if it continues. How is your form and does it effect it?


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had pain issues with my right shoulder in the front area &had some pain in the shoulder blade aswell.I've been taking BPC-157 200-300mcgs/day for about 5wks now&all the pain is gone.the front shoulder pain seriously hendered my chest&shoulder workouts to the point I had to take time off completely from training.BTW,my shoulder pains had ongoing for a good year prior to taking BPC-157.give it a try brother it really does work.pm me for source(it's bogo)


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 12, 2016)

gkn525 said:


> I've had pain issues with my right shoulder in the front area &had some pain in the shoulder blade aswell.I've been taking BPC-157 200-300mcgs/day for about 5wks now&all the pain is gone.the front shoulder pain seriously hendered my chest&shoulder workouts to the point I had to take time off completely from training.BTW,my shoulder pains had ongoing for a good year prior to taking BPC-157.give it a try brother it really does work.pm me for source(it's bogo)



Thats good information.  I havent heard of the peptide before, but just went and researched it.  If it can help my old busted up ass, itd be worth alot more than it costs.  I appreciate you posting about it.  I am gonna go and try it.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 13, 2016)

My pleasure chrisr116.I was about to resort to a doctor&cortisone shots until I read about the bpc-157.I couldn't even stretch my right arm around to scratch my back brother !!! It works trust me.200-300mcgs once per day as close to the injury as possible with a slin pin&within 2-3wks I was already feeling the healing


----------



## thebrick (Sep 17, 2016)

Do you have rotator problems? Its my understanding that those small rotator muscles tie in under the shoulder blade on the back side. May be rotator inflammation? I had the same years ago. It can be very uncomfortable with a sharp pain.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey chewy,I PM'd u again last night with the info.once from my phone&last night from laptop.did u get it last night brother?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 19, 2016)

gkn525 said:


> Hey chewy,I PM'd u again last night with the info.once from my phone&last night from laptop.did u get it last night brother?


I got it bro. Just have been to busy to look into it yet. I appreciate ya though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

